# wiring question



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i can't find anywhere to run the power wire for my amp from the battery through the firewall on my 91 SE-R. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
thanx,
david


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

Look under the hood and follow some wires in through the firewall. If that won't work, pull out your old friend "Mr. Drill" and he should be able to help you find a hole


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Check your firewall for blank rubber grommets or seals. If you find a seal you can cut a hole and run the cable through there. 


*DO NOT DRILL A HOLE UNLESS YOU KNOW WHATS ON THE OTHER SIDE.* 

If you cant find an entry point (if your car has A/C) there's a sorta vent where the water drips from when the a/c is running. 
You can cut a hole through there but be careful because other cables also run through there.


----------

